# iphone qui ne veut pas se flasher



## Ryaddz (10 Mars 2019)

bon salut les gens
j'ai mon iphone 6 bloqué sur le logo apple apres l'avoir jailbreaké deux fois grace a electra et unc0ver 
le probleme quand je le branche avec l'ordi et je lance un logiciel pour reparer cette erreur il demande de telecharger la derniere version d'ios j'ai téléchargé apres quand j'ai commencer a flasher l'iphone sa affiche une erreur -1 et il s'arrete a 20% j'ai utilisé de differents pc et de cables on ma dit peut etre un probleme dans le circuit ou avec la ram je sais pas ou il est le probleme
avant itunes détéctait l'iphone maintenant non mais les autres logiciels ils détectent 
                            s'il vous plait aidez moi et merci beaucoup l'équipe


----------



## Igrekoa2n (10 Mars 2019)

Bonjour @Ryaddz, 
Malheureusement et sauf erreur de ma part, il est interdit de parler de jailbreak sur ce forum.
Le seul conseil que je pourrais te donner est donc d'essayer de passer ton téléphone en mode DFU avec écran noir et espérer pouvoir réinstaller une version propre de ton OS, via iTunes de préférence.


----------



## Ryaddz (11 Mars 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Bonjour @Ryaddz,
> Malheureusement et sauf erreur de ma part, il est interdit de parler de jailbreak sur ce forum.
> Le seul conseil que je pourrais te donner est donc d'essayer de passer ton téléphone en mode DFU avec écran noir et espérer pouvoir réinstaller une version propre de ton OS, via iTunes de préférence.


J'ai essayer avec iTunes mais sa affiche une erreur j'ai télécharger une version iOS propre on ma dit un problème avec le circuit ou la RAM
Svp aidez moi merci


----------



## daffyb (11 Mars 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Malheureusement et sauf erreur de ma part, il est interdit de parler de jailbreak sur ce forum.


erreur de ta part en effet, il y a meme une session dédiée :
*Customisation et jailbreak*


----------



## Ryaddz (11 Mars 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> erreur de ta part en effet, il y a meme une session dédiée :
> *Customisation et jailbreak*


Oui il y'a la session de jailbreak
Sinin qui peut me montrer ou est le problème svp merci


----------



## daffyb (11 Mars 2019)

Je ne m'y connais pas en JailBreak, donc je laisse la place à d'autres


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2019)

Ryaddz a dit:


> bon salut les gens
> j'ai mon iphone 6 bloqué sur le logo apple apres l'avoir jailbreaké deux fois grace a electra et unc0ver
> le probleme quand je le branche avec l'ordi et je lance un logiciel pour reparer cette erreur il demande de telecharger la derniere version d'ios j'ai téléchargé apres quand j'ai commencer a flasher l'iphone sa affiche une erreur -1 et il s'arrete a 20% j'ai utilisé de differents pc et de cables on ma dit peut etre un probleme dans le circuit ou avec la ram je sais pas ou il est le probleme
> avant itunes détéctait l'iphone maintenant non mais les autres logiciels ils détectent
> s'il vous plait aidez moi et merci beaucoup l'équipe



Un logiciel pour réparer ?


----------



## Ryaddz (11 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un logiciel pour réparer ?


oui comme dr.fone ou reiboot c'est pour la réparation du systeme


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2019)

Ryaddz a dit:


> oui comme dr.fone ou reiboot c'est pour la réparation du systeme


Quel intérêt de ces logiciels ?


----------



## Ryaddz (11 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel intérêt de ces logiciels ?


pour reparer l'iphone qui est bloquer sur le logo apple


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2019)

Ryaddz a dit:


> pour reparer l'iphone qui est bloquer sur le logo apple


C'est quoi ce logiciel ?


----------



## Ryaddz (12 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi ce logiciel ?


Dr.fone


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
As-tu tenté en mode Récupération ou DFU avec iTunes  ?


----------



## Ryaddz (12 Mars 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As-tu tenté en mode Récupération ou DFU avec iTunes  ?


oui avec itunes et beaucoup d'autres programmes


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Mars 2019)

Ryaddz a dit:


> oui avec itunes et beaucoup d'autres programmes



As-tu essayé de télécharger le dernier ipsw (firmware signé par Apple) via ipsw.me et de le restaurer via itunes


----------



## Ryaddz (12 Mars 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> As-tu essayé de télécharger le dernier ipsw (firmware signé par Apple) via ipsw.me et de le restaurer via itunes


oui avec le dernier ipsw


----------



## Ryaddz (14 Mars 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> As-tu essayé de télécharger le dernier ipsw (firmware signé par Apple) via ipsw.me et de le restaurer via itunes


un probleme dans le circuit?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2019)

Il se bloque a quel moment ?


----------



## Ryaddz (14 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il se bloque a quel moment ?


a 20% au moment ou ils envoient les fishiers systems


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2019)

Je demande cela car , j'ai déjà eu cela et en débranchant l'iPhone avant que ça plante , je suis arrivé a le refaire partir


----------



## Ryaddz (14 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je demande cela car , j'ai déjà eu cela et en débranchant l'iPhone avant que ça plante , je suis arrivé a le refaire partir


non moi j'ai pas débranché ils s'arrete  a 20% et apres erreur -1


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2019)

et si vous débranchez avant et refaite le test ?


----------



## Ryaddz (14 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> et si vous débranchez avant et refaite le test ?


oui j'ai fais cela plusieurs fois et chez d'autres ordinateurs et des reparateurs et toujours erreur


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (14 Mars 2019)

Ryaddz a dit:


> oui j'ai fais cela plusieurs fois et chez d'autres ordinateurs et des reparateurs et toujours erreur


Bonsoir,
Apparemment on a fait le tour des solutions softwares ..... Regarde cette vidéo


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Apparemment on a fait le tour des solutions softwares ..... Regarde cette vidéo


Vous êtes certain?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (14 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous êtes certain?



Je pense (mais dis moi tu) après je ne vois pas et la vidéo le prouve code -1


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Je pense (mais dis moi tu) après je ne vois pas et la vidéo le prouve code -1


Attention 
une adresse et je te banni


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (14 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> une adresse et je te banni


Heu une adresse ????


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Heu une adresse ????


Non je dois faire une erreur


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (14 Mars 2019)

J"ai juste voulu dire a travers cette vidéo que l'erreur était probablement  hardware ( oui je sais que tu peux bannir mais j'ai bien aimé la comparaison lol (toi aussi))


----------



## Ryaddz (15 Mars 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Apparemment on a fait le tour des solutions softwares ..... Regarde cette vidéo


merci beaucoup pour ton aide je vais essayer


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> J"ai juste voulu dire a travers cette vidéo que l'erreur était probablement  hardware


Si le problème est hardware , cela ne va pas être facile a régler


----------



## Ryaddz (15 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si le problème est hardware , cela ne va pas être facile a régler


microsoudure


----------

